# Windows stürzt ab. Muss dauernd neu drauf



## SLYENTFOX11 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo. Ich hab schon seit geraumer zeit ein großes und mehrere kleien Probleme. 

Also, ich hab nen Acer Aspire T310 an dem ich nur die Graka und mein Dvd-Laufwerk ausgetauscht hab. Mein Hauptproblem ist, dass in Abständen von 2-3 Monaten und auch kürzer immer wieder meine Registry kaputt geht und dann nach dem booten, also nachdem der Acer-Bildschirm erscheint, eine Meldung kommt. Darin steht, dass WIndows/System32/Config/System ( so was in der Art auf jedenfall mit System32 ) fehlt oder beschädigt ist und dass ich in der ersten Bildschirmanzeige, bei mir der Acer Bildschirm, die Option "R" wählen kann um die Setupreparatur zu starten. Nun hab ich rausgefunden, dass, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, man von der Windows Cd booten soll und dann unter Ausführen oder so ein paar Befehle eintippen soll um die Registry wiederherzustellen. So weit so gut. Hätte ich jetzt nicht so einen sch*** Acer-Pc könnte ich das auch machen. Bei mir kommt, wenn ich von der Windows-Cd booten will nur ein Menü, in dem ich die Festplatte " nur ganz wiederherstellen kann " ( dabei werden nur die Daten auf C gelöscht ) oder alle Daten auf der ganzen Festplatte löschen kann, wobei ich dann zwei Partitionen erstellen kann. Hab ich auch gemacht. Office etc. muss ich aber immer neu installieren, den Pc immer neu einrichten usw.. Deswegen suche ich jetzt nach einer Lösung des Problems. Eine Recovery Disk habe ich auch, die kann ich aber nicht booten und verwenden kann ich sie auch nur um das Windows neu aufzuspielen ( ich werde einmal aufgefordert sie einzulegen ).

Mein zweites Problem ist, dass mein Pc, vorallem in Spielen, oft ohne Vorwarnung neustartet und dass z.B. Paraworld ( Echtzeit-Strategiespiel ) immer im SIngleplayermodus die Meldung bringt: Paraworld Serverexe muss beendet werden. Daraufhin bewegt sich alles nur auf der Stelle und es geht nichts mehr. U.a. startet der Pc fast immer neu, wenn ich ein Spiel beende. Bei einem anderen Pc war das nie der Fall. Im Multiplayer habe ich solche Probleme allerdings noch nie erlebt. Blos das Neustarten nach dem Beenden von Spielen bleibt. 

Falls es irgendwie damit zusammenhengt lieste ich die Komponenten von meinem System auf:

-Pentium 4 Prozessor, Sockel 475,512kb L2 Cache
-Nvidia GeForce 7600gt, agp 8x, 256mb ddr3 ram
-1024mb Ram verteilt auf zwei 512mb Riegel ( so viel ich weis ddr 1 irgendwas ram )
-Dvd/Cd-Brenner ( 8x/24x)
-Dvd-Laufwerk, 40xCd,16xDvd
-200 Watt Netzteil ( glaub ich )
-150gb Festplatte ( Hersteller weiß ich nicht )
-Acer Motherboard ( Modell E61ML )
-Realtek Ac 97 Audio onboard soundchip
-Lan etc.

Jetzt schon mal danke im Vorraus.
Slyentfox 11


----------



## SLYENTFOX11 (7. Oktober 2007)

Bevor ichs vergess:
Die Cpu Temparatur liegt in Spielen so circa bei 50°C. Die vom Grafikprozessor liegt so viel ich weiß maximal bei 60°C. 

Nochmal danke für eure Antworten.
Slyentfox 11


----------



## BruS (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Bezüglich deinem Problem würde ich sagen deine Festplatte ist im Ar***.
Höchstwahrscheinlich hast du einige fehlerhafte Sektoren auf deiner Festplatte, wenn du Windows jetzt Installierst werden sich einige Files in diese Fehlerhaften Sektoren schreiben und mit der Zeit wenn Windows darauf zugreifen will funktioniert dies nicht, bzw. sind diese Files wieder gelöscht, da diese eben in fehlerhafte Sektoren geschrieben werden.

Wegen dem Problem das dein Rechner während des Spielends immer abschwirrt, würd ich sagen das auch dein RAM-Defekt ist.Überprüfe dies aber noch mit dem Tool MEMTEST84.
Das ist eine Programm das auf eine Diskette installiert wird, mit dieser Bootest du anschließend den Rechner neu hoch, jetzt wird im DOS-Modus ein RAM Test durchgeführt.
Lass diesen ungefähr 30-45min laufen wenn keine Fehler angezeigt werden ist dieser noch gut ansonsten liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig (was ich zu 99% glaube).

Hoffe ich hab dir weitergeholfen.

mfg
BruS

# 4272 7553# ;-)


----------



## SLYENTFOX11 (12. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Zur Festplatte hab ich noch ne frage: Gibts ein Programm, dass den Hersteller von der Platte anzeigt? Der  ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich hab nämlich schon öfters danach gesucht hab aber nix gefunden. Apropo Ram. Ich hab derzeit leider kein Festplattenlaufwerk, kauf mir aber eins, da ich´s auch für andere Zwecke gebrauchen kann.

Ich meld mich dann mal wieder.
 Slyentfox11


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Oktober 2007)

Everest kann dir den Hersteller deiner Festplatte vermutlich anzeigen. Es sollte aber auch auf der Platte selber drauf stehen.
Mit Sisoft Sandra kann man imho auch den RAM einen Belastungstest unterziehen.
Wenn das allerdings nur im Singleplayer auftritt vermute ich eher Bugs in den Scripten vom Spiel oder mit der KI, weniger ein Problem mit dem RAM.


----------



## SLYENTFOX11 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo. Danke für die Antwort. Leider zeigt mir Everest nur die Typbezeichnung meiner Festplatte und nicht den Hersteller an. Sisoft Sandra hab ich mir runtergeladen. Leider kommt bei der Installation die Meldung: (Irgendwie so stands drin ) "Für Pc´s mit Windows 2000 soll man sich ( irgendwelche ) GUI-Daten laden." Obwohl ich Windows xp hab hab ich den Link abgeschrieben und angeklickt. Die Installation von der Sache hat leider trotzdem nicht geklappt. Woran kann das liegen?
( Der Link war: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9C-DF12-4D41-933C-BE590FEAA05A&displaylang=en )

Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Slyentfox11


----------



## SLYENTFOX11 (4. Mai 2008)

Das hat sich. Mein RAM war kaputt .

Gruß, Slyentfox11.


----------

